# whats up???



## WhoaItsJenna

Hi everybody!!!

My name is Jenna and im really glad to get the chance to meet everyone on here. I took a quick 'lil look around and everyone seems really chill.

Just some info: im 19 and in college. im gonna be a junior next semster so i'm finally going to be able to break out on my own and out of the dorms! FINALLY! YEA! im pretty much a homebody and party on the weekend and whatever. lol i'm not that interesting now that i think about it!

I have a pet goldfish right now named George but I want to get him some buddies once I get my own apt and stuff so I figured, hey y not find someplace that knows a little about cute 'lil guys like George and his fishy brothers!


----------



## CichlidAddict

Welcome Jenna!

You'll have more tanks before you know it after hanging out here a while.


----------



## Ægir

welcome, and you should find any info you could ever need here... have fun, and i am sure you will fit in just fine!


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

haha you guys r seriously fast on the replies! wow thanks for rollin out the welcome mat!


----------



## moron

hay jena....walcome to piranha-fury....you can find your fish friends in petco, petssmart....and even walmart

are you interested in buying any piranhas.....what size is your tank...
feel free to drop me a pm it you need any help ..


----------



## taylorhedrich

Welcome to P-Fury Jenna!

If you ever need anything, don't be afraid to contact me.


----------



## nismo driver

welcome



WhoaItsJenna said:


> haha you guys r seriously fast on the replies! wow thanks for rollin out the welcome mat!


we dont actually work at work..


----------



## Grosse Gurke

How you doin









As is the custom of a pfury welcome thread........


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

awww thank you, thank you, aaaand thank you! haha nismo so true!!! i get on aol messenger all the time in my computer class!

jim, right now George doesnt have too much room. hes in a i think 7 gallon or something like that. he is a little goldfish but i was reading up on them because, well, his buddy Molson died and i wanted to know y. i found out that even tho George is little, like 2 inches or so this tank should prolly only have one fish? is that right? ill wait until i have space and enough money to get George a freaking mansion before i get him his own entourage.

well if its custom mister Grosse, here you go! this was last weekend while we were out partyin!


----------



## nismo driver

WhoaItsJenna said:


> awww thank you, thank you, aaaand thank you!
> 
> jim, right now George doesnt have too much room. hes in a i think 7 gallon or something like that. he is a little goldfish but i was reading up on them because, well, his buddy Molson died and i wanted to know y. i found out that even tho George is little, like 2 inches or so this tank should prolly only have one fish? is that right? ill wait until i have space and enough money to get George a freaking mansion before i get him his own entourage.


there a alot of possibilities, but a 7 gallon tank i tiny..

most of my feeders uugghh gold fish never last more then a day of two back when i used to get them so i cant offer much advise on keeping them alive


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

nismo driver said:


> awww thank you, thank you, aaaand thank you!
> 
> jim, right now George doesnt have too much room. hes in a i think 7 gallon or something like that. he is a little goldfish but i was reading up on them because, well, his buddy Molson died and i wanted to know y. i found out that even tho George is little, like 2 inches or so this tank should prolly only have one fish? is that right? ill wait until i have space and enough money to get George a freaking mansion before i get him his own entourage.


there a alot of possibilities, but a 7 gallon tank i tiny..

most of my feeders uugghh gold fish never last more then a day of two back when i used to get them so i cant offer much advise on keeping them alive
[/quote]

i know its really kind of cramped but im good about making sure hes kept as my roomie says 'so fresh and so clean'. hes pretty spoiled for a goldfish, but also a little on the fat side. i need to put gorgeous George on a diet i think. he's a few months old now and going strong.


----------



## nismo driver

WhoaItsJenna said:


> awww thank you, thank you, aaaand thank you!
> 
> jim, right now George doesnt have too much room. hes in a i think 7 gallon or something like that. he is a little goldfish but i was reading up on them because, well, his buddy Molson died and i wanted to know y. i found out that even tho George is little, like 2 inches or so this tank should prolly only have one fish? is that right? ill wait until i have space and enough money to get George a freaking mansion before i get him his own entourage.


there a alot of possibilities, but a 7 gallon tank i tiny..

most of my feeders uugghh gold fish never last more then a day of two back when i used to get them so i cant offer much advise on keeping them alive
[/quote]

i know its really kind of cramped but im good about making sure hes kept as my roomie says 'so fresh and so clean'. hes pretty spoiled for a goldfish, but also a little on the fat side. i need to put gorgeous George on a diet i think. he's a few months old now and going strong.
[/quote]

this may be a silly question but do you do you have a filter and do you do water changes?


----------



## moron

one of my teachers clamed to keep a gold fish in a bowl for 11 years...


----------



## Ægir

If you have a myspace, you can find some of us by using this forum:
Pfury to Myspace Translator

and first, you better add p-fury
Clicky

i dont think you will have any problems here, and beings you already posted a picture... dont take anything too serious around here... kinda a weird sence of humor that some dont understand


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

nismo driver said:


> awww thank you, thank you, aaaand thank you!
> 
> jim, right now George doesnt have too much room. hes in a i think 7 gallon or something like that. he is a little goldfish but i was reading up on them because, well, his buddy Molson died and i wanted to know y. i found out that even tho George is little, like 2 inches or so this tank should prolly only have one fish? is that right? ill wait until i have space and enough money to get George a freaking mansion before i get him his own entourage.


there a alot of possibilities, but a 7 gallon tank i tiny..

most of my feeders uugghh gold fish never last more then a day of two back when i used to get them so i cant offer much advise on keeping them alive
[/quote]

i know its really kind of cramped but im good about making sure hes kept as my roomie says 'so fresh and so clean'. hes pretty spoiled for a goldfish, but also a little on the fat side. i need to put gorgeous George on a diet i think. he's a few months old now and going strong.
[/quote]

this may be a silly question but do you do you have a filter and do you do water changes?
[/quote]

heck yea! thats what i meant by keepin him all clean n shiny. he has a mini bow i think its called? i have no idea what the heck the filter is called but its on the back and pretty quiet. he had another one but i couldnt sleep through it which sucked esp with my 8am classes! i do water changes 1x week altho ive forgotten once in a while and i feel kind of guilty


----------



## moron

WhoaItsJenna said:


> awww thank you, thank you, aaaand thank you!
> 
> jim, right now George doesnt have too much room. hes in a i think 7 gallon or something like that. he is a little goldfish but i was reading up on them because, well, his buddy Molson died and i wanted to know y. i found out that even tho George is little, like 2 inches or so this tank should prolly only have one fish? is that right? ill wait until i have space and enough money to get George a freaking mansion before i get him his own entourage.


there a alot of possibilities, but a 7 gallon tank i tiny..

most of my feeders uugghh gold fish never last more then a day of two back when i used to get them so i cant offer much advise on keeping them alive
[/quote]

i know its really kind of cramped but im good about making sure hes kept as my roomie says 'so fresh and so clean'. hes pretty spoiled for a goldfish, but also a little on the fat side. i need to put gorgeous George on a diet i think. he's a few months old now and going strong.
[/quote]

this may be a silly question but do you do you have a filter and do you do water changes?
[/quote]

heck yea! thats what i meant by keepin him all clean n shiny. he has a mini bow i think its called? i have no idea what the heck the filter is called but its on the back and pretty quiet. he had another one but i couldnt sleep through it which sucked esp with my 8am classes! i do water changes 1x week altho ive forgotten once in a while and i feel kind of guilty








[/quote]


----------



## nismo driver

WhoaItsJenna said:


> this may be a silly question but do you do you have a filter and do you do water changes?


heck yea! thats what i meant by keepin him all clean n shiny. he has a mini bow i think its called? i have no idea what the heck the filter is called but its on the back and pretty quiet. he had another one but i couldnt sleep through it which sucked esp with my 8am classes! i do water changes 1x week altho ive forgotten once in a while and i feel kind of guilty








[/quote]

ok cool just checking


----------



## taylorhedrich

Jim99 said:


> one of my teachers clamed to keep a gold fish in a bowl for 11 years...


Yeah, it's definitely possible. They are a hardy fish that can have a long longevity with minimal care (even though it's not recommended).


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


----------



## nismo driver

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


wow so now instead of just posting pictures of them like a perv you can actually communicate with one..


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


aw thank u! my roomie just told me i look asian in that pic and ur avatar is asian so i dont want to mislead u or anything!

this is me looking more normal and haha, not raping santa!


----------



## C0Rey

why 2p we always had you

whait i forget are you realy al those chicks in your avatars, i forget

anywhays welcome to this site...

now buy some P's or get out

joking ofc...:nod:


----------



## Ægir




----------



## C0Rey

oh f*ck here we go lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS

can you send me your goldfish? my rhom is hungry--- actually looking at your pics you can drop him off personally--- to hell with shipping!


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

C0Rey said:


> oh f*ck here we go lol


??? here what goes? uh oh!

haha C0Rey your sig is hilarious, but uh, sad hilarious. okay now i feel bad for laughing at it but i cant stop!!!

King - you cant have George, hes too awesome for your fish to eat. he may be small but hes fat and mighty like a little sumo guy! hed belly bounce your fish to death, hi-YAH! umm yea okay i dont do delivery, lol.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Hi Jenna, welcome to p-fury!

There's loads of good information here, just make sure you do your own research too but it sounds like you've got a good start.

Don't mind the guys, they tend to come on a little strong but you get used to it









If you need any help feel free to drop me a PM.


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hi Jenna, welcome to p-fury!
> 
> There's loads of good information here, just make sure you do your own research too but it sounds like you've got a good start.
> 
> Don't mind the guys, they tend to come on a little strong but you get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any help feel free to drop me a PM.


LOL no kidding! thanks for the heads up. its good to kno theres another girl on here. i saw pink while i was checking this place out? so that makes 3? wow. we r the minority!

i have 2 older brothers so im used to boys bein boys. their friends come over all the time and are, well, boys!


----------



## BlackSunshine

welcome to the site Jenna. just curious being as you own a gold fish, how did you wind up on Piranha fury?
not that I mind you being here in the least. hopefully we can turn you on to some real fish. Just wondering.

Andyeah if you ever need any help feel free to PM someone.


----------



## Ægir

WhoaItsJenna said:


> Hi Jenna, welcome to p-fury!
> 
> There's loads of good information here, just make sure you do your own research too but it sounds like you've got a good start.
> 
> Don't mind the guys, they tend to come on a little strong but you get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any help feel free to drop me a PM.


LOL no kidding! thanks for the heads up. its good to kno theres another girl on here. i saw pink while i was checking this place out? so that makes 3? wow. we r the minority!

i have 2 older brothers so im used to boys bein boys. their friends come over all the time and are, well, boys!








[/quote]

yeah... there are three, they are the strongest of 50 or so that have been.... typically scared off with "show some clevage" comments... but if you can ignore those they will loose interest fast....a stern NO is all it takes


----------



## Trigga

Welcome to the site! Lookin good in ya picz...pm me if u need any help bout nething..were do u live ( not in a stalker way LOL) i mean like city, country...


----------



## alan

pics needed.....p's with goldfish should be fun


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

BlackSunshine said:


> Welcome to the site! Lookin good in ya picz...pm me if u need any help bout nething..were do u live ( not in a stalker way LOL) i mean like city, country...


hmm well USA is all im gonna say at this point!


----------



## Ægir

Trigga said:


> Welcome to the site! Lookin good in ya picz...pm me if u need any help bout nething..were do u live ( not in a stalker way LOL) i mean like city, country...


hmm well USA is all im gonna say at this point!
[/quote]
you learn quick...


----------



## moron

hay jenna.....any plans on buying a bigger tank and getting piranhas.....they are really cool fish
and not as dangerous as you think...


----------



## BlackSunshine

WhoaItsJenna said:


> Welcome to the site! Lookin good in ya picz...pm me if u need any help bout nething..were do u live ( not in a stalker way LOL) i mean like city, country...


hmm well USA is all im gonna say at this point!
[/quote]
you learn quick...:laugh:
[/quote]
lol eventually you'll figure out that whole quote thingie too.


----------



## the REASON

welcome to the site.


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Jim99 said:


> hay jenna.....any plans on buying a bigger tank and getting piranhas.....they are really cool fish
> and not as dangerous as you think...


oh man i know they r not! one of my brothers, the oldest one Eric, has a friend who has a couple. i dont think they really have enuff room which sucks but theyre really pretty and not too scared. theyre not as pretty as George though or as friendly.


----------



## Ægir

BlackSunshine said:


> Welcome to the site! Lookin good in ya picz...pm me if u need any help bout nething..were do u live ( not in a stalker way LOL) i mean like city, country...


hmm well USA is all im gonna say at this point!
[/quote]
you learn quick...:laugh:
[/quote]
lol eventually you'll figure out that whole quote thingie too.
[/quote]
prob not before you learn how to spell... damned you beat me too it


----------



## the REASON

there are very pretty species of piranha, maybe not as pretty as george but pretty none-the-less.


----------



## moron

WhoaItsJenna said:


> hay jenna.....any plans on buying a bigger tank and getting piranhas.....they are really cool fish
> and not as dangerous as you think...


oh man i know they r not! one of my brothers, the oldest one Eric, has a friend who has a couple. i dont think they really have enuff room which sucks but theyre really pretty and not too scared. theyre not as pretty as George though or as friendly.
[/quote]

if you be here everday.....you are bound to change your mind









/evil music in the backround


----------



## Devon Amazon

Welcome

Your cute :nod:


----------



## Gear Wiz

Welcome to the site







I'm still learning, so I can't help you much







We can still be friends though


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

NJKILLSYOU said:


> there are very pretty species of piranha, maybe not as pretty as george but pretty none-the-less.:laugh:


lol i know. i want one of the sanchezis they have the red throats, right? i like the fact George is orange and white, so since they r sort of close in color with the orange on them. i dont have space for a tank for a piranha yet but soon hopefully.

thanks again everyone for being so nice n welcoming me!


----------



## the REASON

check out the purple sanchezi much better looking than regular ones.


----------



## moron

WhoaItsJenna said:


> there are very pretty species of piranha, maybe not as pretty as george but pretty none-the-less.:laugh:


lol i know. i want one of the sanchezis they have the red throats, right? i like the fact George is orange and white, so since they r sort of close in color with the orange on them. i dont have space for a tank for a piranha yet but soon hopefully.

thanks again everyone for being so nice n welcoming me!
[/quote]

hay....there are also serraselmus Sanchezi in a purple variant.....they are cool...I have one

they only need a 29gallon for life.....cool fish I recommend it :nod:


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

NJKILLSYOU said:


> check out the purple sanchezi much better looking than regular ones.


ok that is a very pretty fish!!! i want one now!!! he doesnt have pretty pearl white though like George


----------



## Devon Amazon

If you want a pretty Piranha

Its all about the geryi :nod:


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> check out the purple sanchezi much better looking than regular ones.


you beat me to it


----------



## Genin

if you like the orange variety don't forget about piraya, they are beautiful as well and maintain their bright orange bellies throught their whole life, not fading like some other pygocentrus piranhas.

welcome to the site.


----------



## BlackSunshine

young manuelli have always been one of my fav lookin P's.

and they still look cool when grown up.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Are you guys really trying the fish angle?

Ok...Ill play. I think you will find that the prettiest Serrasalmus is the geryi.

PM me if you want more information on them......


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Grosse Gurke said:


> Are you guys really trying the fish angle?
> 
> Ok...Ill play. I think you will find that the prettiest Serrasalmus is the geryi.
> 
> PM me if you want more information on them......


hahahahahhahahaha! is this one of those my fish is bigger than your fish things???

so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

WhoaItsJenna said:


> so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


Pic sent


----------



## Ægir

when i got it... only 1/2"


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Grosse Gurke said:


> so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


Pic sent








[/quote]

aww! guppies are so cute.


----------



## thePACK

Grosse Gurke said:


> Are you guys really trying the fish angle?
> 
> Ok...Ill play. I think you will find that the prettiest Serrasalmus is the geryi.
> 
> PM me if you want more information on them......


piranhas????...come on...lets be serious guys..if she wants to be a true fish Connaisseur its all about the redline snakehead.









please check out a real forum on this site..i mean another forum on pfury..









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=226

btw-welcome to piranha-fury...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

WhoaItsJenna said:


> so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


Pic sent








[/quote]

aww! guppies are so cute.
[/quote]
I didnt want to scare you with my 17"er.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Grosse Gurke said:


> so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


Pic sent








[/quote]

aww! guppies are so cute.
[/quote]
I didnt want to scare you with my 17"er.:nod:
[/quote]


----------



## thePACK

Grosse Gurke said:


> so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


Pic sent








[/quote]

aww! guppies are so cute.
[/quote]
I didnt want to scare you with my 17"er.:nod:
[/quote]

bahhahahhah..you call that big...now here something to be scaried of..3ft long....

look at him play with his buddy...

to peta members-*no animal was hurt in this scene* stunt double was used*


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Grosse Gurke said:


> so tell me guys, how big* is *your fish? jk, lol!


Pic sent








[/quote]

aww! guppies are so cute.
[/quote]
I didnt want to scare you with my 17"er.:nod:
[/quote]

Jeff you dirty old letch! You and your mini endler's livebearer need to haul yourselves back to the aquarium and take a nice chilly dip to cool off. Seriously, you're probably old enough to be her father, or at least uncle.


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the site!

Cute pic!


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

aww thanks danny! is that you in your avatar? thats a very artsy kind of black and white pic. very cool.


----------



## nismo driver

Grosse Gurke said:


> Are you guys really trying the fish angle?
> 
> Ok...Ill play. I think you will find that the prettiest Serrasalmus is the geryi.
> 
> PM me if you want more information on them......


LOL this is cracking me up they go from "lets post pictures of hot chicks" to " lets post pictures of hot fish to impress cute girls"

too funny


----------



## moron

this thread kicks ass

/is eating candy


----------



## Trigga

Yo jenna join team easy..were bringin sexy back!!


----------



## Devon Amazon

Trigga said:


> Yo jenna join team easy..were bringin sexy back!!


Yo jenna, check out the indians have small willy's thread!!


----------



## moron




----------



## NegativeCamber

Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

wow i leave for a few hrs and even more people stop by! this is a seriously friendly place









haha i like the picture with bringing sexxy back, i freaking love that song!


----------



## Charger

Welcome to the site Jenna you,ll find lots of good info on here.


----------



## acestro

taylorhedrich said:


> one of my teachers clamed to keep a gold fish in a bowl for 11 years...


Yeah, it's definitely possible. They are a hardy fish that can have a long longevity with minimal care (even though it's not recommended).
[/quote]

Um, it depends (short answer). Longer answer gets into the facts that wild type and comets are a little tougher than the 'fancy' types. Fancy type goldfish need over 20 gallons just for the first fish. I gave up on those things a long time ago.


----------



## Charger

I had a black moore that lived 10 years in a bowl when i was a kid.He had alot of water changes though.


----------



## acestro

That's one tough fish!









I think it was an oranda that I gave up on in a 20 gal!









But I hate doing lots of water changes.


----------



## MONGO 

Jenna.. if youre ever bored stop by the Team RIP forum always somethin fun goin on.


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> Jenna.. if youre ever bored stop by the Team RIP forum always somethin fun goin on.


QFT


----------



## C0Rey

acestro said:


> Jenna.. if youre ever bored stop by the Team RIP forum always somethin fun goin on.


QFT
[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

nismo driver said:


> wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


aw thank u! my roomie just told me i look asian in that pic and ur avatar is asian so i dont want to mislead u or anything!

this is me looking more normal and haha, not raping santa!
[/quote]

Acutally you look a little mix..but god damm....Santa must be good to you every year.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


aw thank u! my roomie just told me i look asian in that pic and ur avatar is asian so i dont want to mislead u or anything!

this is me looking more normal and haha, not raping santa!
[/quote]

Acutally you look a little mix..but god damm....Santa must be good to you every year.
[/quote]


----------



## slckr69

Aight,

Slckr is here to way in.









oh and if you really want to know the truth .. check out pinks hello thread its in the hall of fame.

the real piranhas are the guys on this site. im sorry, but enough pics of you wheres georges pic?


----------



## b_ack51

Another leg humping thread.









Welcome to pfury Jenna, its a site full of guys with fish, guys who dont know how to talk to girls, and guys who don't know how to talk to girls in real life so they post pics of their fish.


----------



## nismo driver

b_ack51 said:


> Another leg humping thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to pfury Jenna, its a site full of guys with fish, guys who dont know how to talk to girls, and guys who don't know how to talk to girls in real life so they post pics of their fish.


and of course the one and only b_ack51 from the internet..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

b_ack51 said:


> Another leg humping thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to pfury Jenna, its a site full of guys with fish, guys who dont know how to talk to girls, and guys who don't know how to talk to girls in real life so they post pics of their fish.


Whatever you say "Mr. Im nearing 11,000 posts!"


----------



## hemptation88

wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.

hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.
> 
> hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

are those your "girlfriends"?


----------



## hemptation88

WhoaItsJenna said:


> wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.
> 
> hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.
[/quote]

haha yeh thats y myspace sucks n facebooks so much better.. neways i think people here are too busy w/ their fish to stalk u but maybe not? lol


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

hemptation88 said:


> wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.
> 
> hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.
[/quote]

haha yeh thats y myspace sucks n facebooks so much better.. neways i think people here are too busy w/ their fish to stalk u but maybe not? lol :rasp:
[/quote]

ummm yea thats creepy not funny. i had guy show up at my dorm this 1 time. i had to call the cops!!! see why im careful?


----------



## the REASON

wow thats creepy...


----------



## Xenon

Jim99 said:


> Jenna.. if youre ever bored stop by the Team RIP forum always somethin fun goin on.


QFT
[/quote]

:nod:
[/quote]

*
Keep all "team" nonsense out of this thread please. Failure to do so will result in revocation of your forums/threads.*

And Jenna.... welcome to the site!!!


----------



## hemptation88

WhoaItsJenna said:


> wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.
> 
> hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.
[/quote]

haha yeh thats y myspace sucks n facebooks so much better.. neways i think people here are too busy w/ their fish to stalk u but maybe not? lol :rasp:
[/quote]

ummm yea thats creepy not funny. i had guy show up at my dorm this 1 time. i had to call the cops!!! see why im careful?
[/quote]

nooo way thats crazy lik straight off cnn dateline stuff


----------



## slckr69

WhoaItsJenna said:


> wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.
> 
> hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.
[/quote]

haha yeh thats y myspace sucks n facebooks so much better.. neways i think people here are too busy w/ their fish to stalk u but maybe not? lol :rasp:
[/quote]

ummm yea thats creepy not funny. i had guy show up at my dorm this 1 time. i had to call the cops!!! see why im careful?
[/quote]

Jesus how many times do i have to say im sorry!


----------



## b_ack51

slckr69 said:


> wow 5 pages already i better hop on this bandwagon.
> 
> hey Jenna n welcome, what school u go 2 btw


hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.
[/quote]

haha yeh thats y myspace sucks n facebooks so much better.. neways i think people here are too busy w/ their fish to stalk u but maybe not? lol :rasp:
[/quote]

ummm yea thats creepy not funny. i had guy show up at my dorm this 1 time. i had to call the cops!!! see why im careful?
[/quote]

Jesus how many times do i have to say im sorry!
[/quote]

Slckr I thought you only liked big women.


----------



## ESPMike

WhoaItsJenna said:


> hi! yea im not gonna give that info out. to be honest with every1 ive been stalked *bad* on myspace before so thats why i no longer have an acct there, and why im not really into giving up too much info.


Good idea, especially on here with some of these nutjobs.:laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon

Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


----------



## MONGO 

Xenon said:


> Keep all "team" nonsense out of this thread please. Failure to do so will result in revocation of your forums/threads.[/size][/b]
> 
> And Jenna.... welcome to the site!!!


All I said was stop by the our sub-forum


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Devon Amazon said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


BUT look at all the attention shes getting!,,,, --- I wonder how many pages id get if i posted a pic?


----------



## ChilDawg

KINGofKINGS said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


BUT look at all the attention shes getting!,,,, --- I wonder how many pages id get if i posted a pic?
[/quote]

20. Certain elements of this site like to make fun of you and roast threads can last for a while, especially if Bullsnake comes back.


----------



## hemptation88

KINGofKINGS said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


BUT look at all the attention shes getting!,,,, --- I wonder how many pages id get if i posted a pic?
[/quote]

many i suppose if they were sexyyy lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ChilDawg said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


BUT look at all the attention shes getting!,,,, --- I wonder how many pages id get if i posted a pic?
[/quote]

20. Certain elements of this site like to make fun of you and roast threads can last for a while, especially if Bullsnake comes back.
[/quote]

what elements? i could probably go hof with it?


----------



## Devon Amazon

Post a pic and see for yourself KOK

Or are you worried a pic of you will destroy the tough guy image you have tried so hard to create :rasp:


----------



## Xenon

ChilDawg said:


> especially if Bullsnake comes back.


[off topic] Bullsnake has been unbanned for some time now [/offtopic]


----------



## Devon Amazon

Xenon said:


> especially if Bullsnake comes back.


[off topic] Bullsnake has been unbanned for some time now [/offtopic]
[/quote]
No derailing please, dont make me suspend you









BTW That burger king guy is creepy as hell


----------



## KINGofKINGS

lol- im not a tough guy dude--- even tho i look tough--- its all fun and games


----------



## slckr69

Welcome To Guy-fur... i mean Piranha-fury!


----------



## mike123

KINGofKINGS said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


BUT look at all the attention shes getting!,,,, --- I wonder how many pages id get if i posted a pic?
[/quote]
there's a thread in the hall of fame that all started with a couple pics of r1dermon


----------



## slckr69

there is also a thread where pink said hello and refused to post pics for a long time..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

mike123 said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


BUT look at all the attention shes getting!,,,, --- I wonder how many pages id get if i posted a pic?
[/quote]
there's a thread in the hall of fame that all started with a couple pics of r1dermon
[/quote]

yeah but there arent two ridermons... thats for sure! can you really "roast" someone thats got "the look"?


----------



## nismo driver

oohh mmyy gad.

you guys are rediculous..

your like meat ehads at a abr fighting over a girl like a bunch of idiots..

devon just posting something on the internet is nto "asking for trouble" thats like saying that girls that dress hot in public are asking to be raped..

jackass's
now stop arguing about this stupid crap and derailing the thread


----------



## slckr69

aight back on topic ... The sky?


----------



## KINGofKINGS

whos"fighting over her"? way to come in all adult- like nismo.... didnt fool me

no... i think the topic was the goldfish???


----------



## slckr69

oh yeah im still wating on those pics of that goldfish!


----------



## Trigga

hof


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Devon Amazon said:


> Post a pic and see for yourself KOK
> 
> Or are you worried a pic of you will destroy the tough guy image you have tried so hard to create :rasp:


let not post a pic of KOK...we want this to be Jenna the hot chick thread....not KOK the hot guy :rasp:


----------



## KINGofKINGS

good point 2p2f.....


----------



## Xenon

get on topic people.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

what the hell is the topic...


----------



## moron

so jenna....do you know what type of piranha your brother's friend have?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

KINGofKINGS said:


> what the hell is the topic...


Welcome Jenna is the topic. I believe.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> what the hell is the topic...


Welcome Jenna is the topic. I believe.
[/quote]

oh yeah,

:welcome:

and I really like your pink pus.......ah.............cat as your avatar-


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I think you should put the pic in your profile on your avatar.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

back on topic 2p..... back on topic...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

KINGofKINGS said:


> back on topic 2p..... back on topic...










I think I'm pretty much on the topic..it about Jenna.

oh! ok I know what you trying to say . lol..hahaha


----------



## muskielover1

hello jenna.welcome.
i am jealous because i posted a hello thread and got like 4 responses i think*sniffles*but if you need any help with cichlids lemme know.
joey


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wow, jenna comes on this forum just to say hello being that she is a new member, and right away it brings out the true side of half of the guys on here. come on now guys, grow up. is this honestly the first good looking girl you have ever seen a picture of? get a life.

well anyways, welcome jenna, good to see another new member on this board.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

double post, my bad


----------



## Ægir

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> double post, my bad


it was worth saying twice... maybe even three times... i havent seen this much fuss over a new member.... well ever... kinda funny really


----------



## C0Rey

its bound to happen..

and ask yourself:

when was the last time you met a girl that didnt like attention?

even a little fuss over her... anywhays i found this thread hillarious and so it has served its purpose in mye eyes..


----------



## Ægir

C0Rey said:


> its bound to happen..
> 
> and ask yourself:
> 
> when was the last time you met a girl that didnt like attention?
> 
> even a little fuss over her... anywhays i found this thread hillarious and so it has served its purpose in mye eyes..


all girls like attention... but not from "creepy" people they dont know on the internet... especially if she had stalker problems in the past...
definately hillarious, and i am curious to see when, if ever, she signs back on


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

slckr69 said:


> its bound to happen..
> 
> and ask yourself:
> 
> when was the last time you met a girl that didnt like attention?
> 
> even a little fuss over her... anywhays i found this thread hillarious and so it has served its purpose in mye eyes..


all girls like attention... but not from "creepy" people they dont know on the internet... especially if she had stalker problems in the past...
definately hillarious, and i am curious to see when, if ever, she signs back on
[/quote]

well im back believe it or not! you all havent scared me away yet. and yes, i guess to a certain extent girls do like attention. i know i do! its fun to dress up and have people appreciate it, its nice to come on a forum and have people say hello to you. its human nature!

i dont really see much of a point posting in the rest of the forums unless you have a problem and then honestly, most of the info i wanted i found with minimal searching anyhow. there is so much info to be found on this site!


----------



## Ægir

woah its jenna... and shes back... awesome, sure proved me wrong... and your topic is the hottest thing to hit this site sence... the team things....


----------



## AKSkirmish

Welcome to the site Jenna~!!!!!


----------



## Ægir

or... other naked girl topics...


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> or... other naked girl topics...


lol that would b where i draw the line. um, or partially naked pics or anything like that. im totally not that kind of girl!!!


----------



## Ægir

WhoaItsJenna said:


> or... other naked girl topics...


lol that would b where i draw the line. um, or partially naked pics or anything like that. im totally not that kind of girl!!!
[/quote]
i never suggested you were, i was saying your topic is more popular than everything around here EXCEPT the hot/naked girl threads that appear now and again... sorry for the confusion and hopefully i dont have an E-bitchslap coming my way for that


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> or... other naked girl topics...


lol that would b where i draw the line. um, or partially naked pics or anything like that. im totally not that kind of girl!!!
[/quote]
i never suggested you were, i was saying your topic is more popular than everything around here EXCEPT the hot/naked girl threads that appear now and again... sorry for the confusion and hopefully i dont have an E-bitchslap coming my way for that
[/quote]

nah its all cool. i realise that i just wanted to make clarifications for everyone else so they didnt expect it or anything. cuz, yeah, its never happening.

lol e-bitchslap how would that be accomlished? i guess a 'lil something like this!


----------



## Ægir

WhoaItsJenna said:


> or... other naked girl topics...


lol that would b where i draw the line. um, or partially naked pics or anything like that. im totally not that kind of girl!!!
[/quote]
i never suggested you were, i was saying your topic is more popular than everything around here EXCEPT the hot/naked girl threads that appear now and again... sorry for the confusion and hopefully i dont have an E-bitchslap coming my way for that
[/quote]

nah its all cool. i realise that i just wanted to make clarifications for everyone else so they didnt expect it or anything. cuz, yeah, its never happening.
[/quote]
haha... luckally i was never asked for naked pictures when i introduced myself... not that i own any naked pictures of myself... well fully naked that is, i am pretty sure i have a pic from HS standing in the snow, with nothing but a hat covering my junk.... it was a dare so what can you do? and e-bitchslap received... now i need a drink to take the edge off


----------



## MR.FREEZ

jenna must be a hot broad, i never see a seven

page hello thread unless it is


----------



## chomp chomp

Fluffy the King of Bling says welcome to the site!


----------



## ESPMike

Wow Jenna Im impressed youve made it through all this. If youve made it this long Im sure you'll be able to stick around. Dont worry they all settle down after a little while.


----------



## Trigga

WhoaItsJenna said:


> or... other naked girl topics...


lol that would b where i draw the line. um, or partially naked pics or anything like that. im totally not that kind of girl!!!
[/quote]
i never suggested you were, i was saying your topic is more popular than everything around here EXCEPT the hot/naked girl threads that appear now and again... sorry for the confusion and hopefully i dont have an E-bitchslap coming my way for that
[/quote]

nah its all cool. i realise that i just wanted to make clarifications for everyone else so they didnt expect it or anything. cuz, yeah, its never happening.

lol e-bitchslap how would that be accomlished? i guess a 'lil something like this!








[/quote]

very good young grasshopper..she learns fast :nod:


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

WHOA! OMG IT'S JENNA!

what's up jenna? welcome to the site.


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

hahaha not much thanks freak









yeah figured some1 would get around to making fun of my user name. my friend elise was really drunk one night and i was helping her home, and we get her to her apt and she looks up at me and goes WHOA! ITS JENNA! like she didnt kno who i was before, it was sooo funny! one of the guys we were walking with got it on camera too, it was even funnier the 2nd time around when she was sober and able to appreciate it.


----------



## Adam12

WHOA this is Jenna!


----------



## WhoaItsJenna

Adam12 said:


> WHOA this is Jenna!


yea she may have had the name first, but i wear the name better


----------



## KINGofKINGS

nice pic jen-


----------



## Adam12

WhoaItsJenna said:


> WHOA this is Jenna!


yea she may have had the name first, but i wear the name better :rasp:
[/quote]
Have to admit you wear tit, I mean, it well! ....................................................................................................Hope you have a sense of humor!


----------



## redrum781

KINGofKINGS said:


> nice pic jen-


yes all of them are nice pics
welcome to pervert land.....lol
so what is your interest about piranhas


----------



## acestro

....wonders where Osnapitseric has been lately....


----------



## acestro

KINGofKINGS said:


> what the hell is the topic...


Welcome Jenna is the topic. I believe.
[/quote]

oh yeah,

:welcome:

and I really like your pink pus.......ah.............cat as your avatar-
[/quote]

Just to be mean to the wrestling fan who doesn't care for Shakespeare....

...do you know what kind of cat that is in her avatar?

(hopefully this is relatively on topic)


----------



## Ægir

cheshire cat... spelling may be wrong but


----------



## joey'd

welocme jenna. hope you enjoy the site, and now
allow me to re-introduce myself, my name is joe, oh j to the o e, then i put an appostrophy before the big D, fresh out the fire man into the flames, im the hotest E-Gangsta this site has to claim :laugh: 
oh ya and by the way, you sounds kinda GANGSTA


----------



## slckr69

Yeah its that scary ass cat from alice in wonderland ...

damn thing gave me nightmares when i was young .. that and the card people.

that was one scary movie! that and fantasia holy hell that one still scares me.. especially if im on ...


----------



## acestro

Well so much for quizzing the Queen of Queens!









You two were the kids that never rose their hands in class, weren't you?


----------



## CrocKeeper

well.....attractive, female....holds her own against this lot!!!!!!!

*Welcome Aboard young Lady!*


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> cheshire cat... spelling may be wrong but


i didn't know you are wrestling fan


----------



## ChilDawg

I didn't rose my hands in class either...them things is too thorny. I might have raised them once or twice, however...


----------



## Dairy Whip

:O not to bad make sure to give this site to a couple of your friends







and we love pics so


----------



## KumbiaQueens

ESPMike said:


> Wow Jenna Im impressed youve made it through all this. If youve made it this long Im sure you'll be able to stick around. Dont worry they all settle down after a little while.


no they dont.







GG is the worst yet!










Welcome Jenna. I assure you there are more females on the board ... however most dont post much or at all anymore. So on that note, we all usually stick together against the boys.


----------



## Trigga

we dont stand for this harrassment at team easy...SHUT IT PPL...especially u GG!!

dont ban me


----------



## Ægir

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> cheshire cat... spelling may be wrong but


i didn't know you are wrestling fan








[/quote]

yeah, alice in wonderland is alot like wrestling.... young women arguing with people in costumes, takes place in imagination... children LOVE it, and it also had a script.... 







WHERE THE HELL did that come form? from childrens movies to WWE?
"a verry merry un-birthday to you" as well...


----------



## Gear Wiz

I have always wondered where some writers get their inspiration to write fantasy stories from. I found my answer:


----------



## Trigga

umm multi post!


----------



## redrum781

Trigga said:


> umm multi post!


so that picture was your coffee table.......right
twitchy


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> we dont stand for this harrassment at team easy...SHUT IT PPL...especially u GG!!
> 
> dont ban me


keep your team crud outta the lounge pls.. you have your hall of stupidity for that.


----------



## Guest

slckr69 said:


> snip


keep your team crud outta the lounge pls.. you have your hall of stupidity for that.
[/quote]

...and you guys call me irony boy :rasp:


----------



## Trigga

DannyBoy17 said:


> snip


keep your team crud outta the lounge pls.. you have your hall of stupidity for that.
[/quote]

...and you guys call me irony boy :rasp:








[/quote]


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> cheshire cat... spelling may be wrong but


i didn't know you are wrestling fan








[/quote]

yeah, alice in wonderland is alot like wrestling.... young women arguing with people in costumes, takes place in imagination... children LOVE it, and it also had a script.... 







WHERE THE HELL did that come form? from childrens movies to WWE?
"a verry merry un-birthday to you" as well...








[/quote]

because the question was directed towards me brainasium, wasnt that hard to figure out---- i knew it was the alice in wonderland cat, but didnt know what type it is


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

atleast KOK know that the question is for him..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

DannyBoy17 said:


> snip


keep your team crud outta the lounge pls.. you have your hall of stupidity for that.
[/quote]

...and you guys call me irony boy :rasp:








[/quote]

Hey! i like your dannyboy banner thingy... how'd you do that? get it?


----------



## acestro

Whoah it's Jiam Ji Girl!

btw, NJKILLSYOU did D-boy's signature...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

acestro said:


> Whoah it's Jiam Ji Girl!
> 
> btw, NJKILLSYOU did D-boy's signature...


hahaha! hey ACESTRO! how's it goin?! yeah.. i've been pretty M.I.A. huh? I don't know what I do with my time here at work! But mmmmback!









NJKILLSYOU: that signature thing is cool!


----------



## acestro

KINGofKINGS said:


> cheshire cat... spelling may be wrong but


i didn't know you are wrestling fan








[/quote]

yeah, alice in wonderland is alot like wrestling.... young women arguing with people in costumes, takes place in imagination... children LOVE it, and it also had a script.... 







WHERE THE HELL did that come form? from childrens movies to WWE?
"a verry merry un-birthday to you" as well...








[/quote]

because the question was directed towards me brainasium, wasnt that hard to figure out---- i knew it was the alice in wonderland cat, but didnt know what type it is
[/quote]

Which I knew... because of your poor opinion of Shakespeare. Lewis Carroll is an important author to know, just watching cartoons doesn't count.

I pick on QoQ too much.











> Charles Lutwidge Dodgson (January 27, 1832 - January 14, 1898), better known by the pen name Lewis Carroll, was an English author, mathematician, logician, Anglican clergyman, and photographer.
> 
> His most famous writings are Alice's Adventures in Wonderland and its sequel Through the Looking-Glass as well as the poems "The Hunting of the Snark" and "Jabberwocky".
> 
> His facility at word play, logic, and fantasy has delighted audiences ranging from children to the literary elite. But beyond this, his work has become embedded deeply in modern culture. He has directly influenced many artists.


And there's rumors about Carroll (Dodgson's) drug use, but we'll probably never know.


----------



## Ægir

KINGofKINGS said:


> cheshire cat... spelling may be wrong but


i didn't know you are wrestling fan








[/quote]

yeah, alice in wonderland is alot like wrestling.... young women arguing with people in costumes, takes place in imagination... children LOVE it, and it also had a script.... 







WHERE THE HELL did that come form? from childrens movies to WWE?
"a verry merry un-birthday to you" as well...








[/quote]

because the question was directed towards me brainasium, wasnt that hard to figure out---- i knew it was the alice in wonderland cat, but didnt know what type it is
[/quote]

well then maybe people shouldnt PUT A QUOTE OF WHAT I SAID before a statment, without clairifying who its directed to... even a simple "thats correct" or "yeah" would have let me know that wasnt directed at me... and i would have passed that MARVELOUS opertunity up....dont get your panties in a wad, it was all fun and games, i used to watch wrestling when i was in 7th grade, and still do if i am too lazy go walk to my tv and change the channel when the remote goes MIA....


----------



## Bawb2u

Wow, looks like she got scared off pretty quickly! Here's to the leghumpers.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING...


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

Bawb2u said:


> Wow, looks like she got scared off pretty quickly! Here's to the leghumpers.


LOL!!







pervs...


----------



## Dr. Giggles

WhoaItsJenna said:


> WHOA this is Jenna!


yea she may have had the name first, but i wear the name better :rasp:

[/quote]

Holy







where the hell have i been.







and







Back to the top you go :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey

haha wiggler. we scared her away ages ago...


----------



## lament configuration

it was never a real person in the first place. some other person here created a second account to have some fun. i saw right through it at the beginning.


----------



## C0Rey

proof??


----------



## Humper

I thought that she was someones girlfriend from the topic of girlfriends/significant others


----------



## Boobah

so did you guys scare her off yet? I'm surprised she hung out for that long with all the leg humping


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

damn this thread is 10 pages long! and she's not even on as much.... or on at all... hmmmmmm


----------



## Kyle2154

Anybody see rocky balboa yet?


----------



## gvrayman

im an extra in balboa

jk


----------



## moron

hay jena...where you at?


----------



## PygoFanatic

slckr69 said:


> Aight,
> 
> Slckr is here to way in.
> 
> View attachment 129532
> 
> 
> oh and if you really want to know the truth .. check out pinks hello thread its in the hall of fame.
> 
> the real piranhas are the guys on this site. im sorry, but enough pics of you wheres georges pic?


Haha...I miss slckr already...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> damn this thread is 10 pages long! and she's not even on as much.... or on at all... hmmmmmm


This should flush her out.

Hey Jenna, it's me, mr.awesome. I'm single now, and if you'd like to meet up for a romantic night of chris farley movies, and some leg humping, you should get in touch with me.

There, no woman can resist that. If she's still active, you guys will know about it, from me.


----------



## RB 32

Jim99 said:


> hay jena...where you at?


----------



## PinKragon

I missd this intro, Welcome Jeena, Is good to have more girls heRe!


----------



## PygoFanatic

Im sad that I missed this thread when it first got going...I think I could have really seperated myself from the crowd on this one...


----------



## RB 32

Jeena


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Comon sweetheart, i know you wanna watch "Tommy Boy" and "Beverly Hills Ninja" in bed with me while we make pillow forts naked.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

fake. probably just someone trying to scout the pervs on the site. or else if she was real like all of the hot girls she got scared off.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Wow....she lasted a whole week or so.


----------



## Leasure1

> fake. probably just someone trying to scout the pervs on the site. or else if she was real like all of the hot girls she got scared off.


Actually....I was ahead of the game on this one. I pm'ed her, got her myspace, and talked to her for quit a while. She lives in PA, has a bf she is not happy with (was not) , and is actually pretty hot. Not fake by any means.


----------



## PygoFanatic

Leasure1 said:


> fake. probably just someone trying to scout the pervs on the site. or else if she was real like all of the hot girls she got scared off.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....I was ahead of the game on this one. I pm'ed her, got her myspace, and talked to her for quit a while. She lives in PA, has a bf she is not happy with (was not) , and is actually pretty hot. Not fake by any means. Well, long story short, after a few days and about a hundred emails to her that went unreturned, I resorted to looking her phone number up in the phone book, but had no results. Then I sent her a few more emails to which she never replied. Im about to go scope out her dorm and figure out her school/work schedule. You guys dont suppose Im the one that scared her off, do you??
Click to expand...

Ah, well that explains everything right there!

Jokes, jokes, and more jokes...


----------



## joey'd

Leasure1 said:


> fake. probably just someone trying to scout the pervs on the site. or else if she was real like all of the hot girls she got scared off.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....I was ahead of the game on this one. I pm'ed her, got her myspace, and talked to her for quit a while. She lives in PA, has a bf she is not happy with (was not) , and is actually pretty hot. Not fake by any means.infact, ive been stalking her and now i am gonna follow her ot a club one night, slip a ruffie in her drink and drag her into an alley and....... well use your imagination
Click to expand...


----------



## Ex0dus

:laugh:

Why isnt this moved to HOF???

Man, i always miss the good sh*t


----------



## PinKragon

Ex0dus said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Why isnt this moved to HOF???
> 
> Man, i always miss the good sh*t


cause there is no cat fights like the one on the hof...hehe i kid, i kid! where is WB...lol

ok ciao!


----------



## C0Rey

PygoFanatic said:


> fake. probably just someone trying to scout the pervs on the site. or else if she was real like all of the hot girls she got scared off.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....I was ahead of the game on this one. I pm'ed her, got her myspace, and talked to her for quit a while. She lives in PA, has a bf she is not happy with (was not) , and is actually pretty hot. Not fake by any means.infact, ive been stalking her and now i am gonna follow her ot a club one night, slip a ruffie in her drink and drag her into an alley and....... well use your imagination
Click to expand...










[/quote]


----------



## po0p

201 replies, to a chic, a new chic, that's pretty good looking?

You people amaze me









Ya people need to get out more or something.


----------



## joey'd

po0p said:


> 201 replies, to a chic, a new chic, that's pretty good looking?
> 
> You people amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya people need to get out more or something.


no no no i think evereyone is trying to get in


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

joey said:


> 201 replies, to a chic, a new chic, that's pretty good looking?
> 
> You people amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya people need to get out more or something.


no no no i think evereyone is trying to get in








[/quote]

i hope that many cant fit in there









hotdog down a hallway?


----------



## po0p

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 201 replies, to a chic, a new chic, that's pretty good looking?
> 
> You people amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya people need to get out more or something.


no no no i think evereyone is trying to get in








[/quote]

i hope that many cant fit in there









hotdog down a hallway?
[/quote]

Bicycle in a Airplane hanger


----------



## Leasure1

It's like a one car junk yard

Everyone gets a peice


----------



## Ægir

you mean like feeding a tic tac to a whale?


----------



## MONGO 

wow this thread is still going.... dirtbags :laugh:


----------



## User

God damn, really.

After the 8th page, I said f*ck it 'aloud. Do any of you guys actually get laid ? Not much as changed since my leave.


----------



## rocker

so how many PM's u got?










welcome


----------



## Fry

I think she high-tailed it.

If not welcome to the site.







Lesson 1: If your hot...which we all know you are, never post pictures of yourself.


----------



## MONGO 

how come noone bothers pink


----------



## po0p

RockinTimbz said:


> how come noone bothers pink


----------



## C0Rey

pink taco??


----------



## Fry

RockinTimbz said:


> how come noone bothers pink


Is she hot? lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Fry said:


> I think she high-tailed it.
> 
> If not welcome to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lesson 1: If your hot...which we all know you are, never post pictures of yourself.*


... and that is why there are NO pics of me on this site!


----------



## taylorhedrich

KINGofKINGS said:


> I think she high-tailed it.
> 
> If not welcome to the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lesson 1: If your hot...which we all know you are, never post pictures of yourself.*


... and that is why there are NO pics of me on this site!








[/quote]
Same here....except in my profile. Crappy picture anyway!


----------



## black_piranha

welcome?


----------



## MONGO 

Where did she go??


----------



## taylorhedrich

Last Seen: 15 Jan 2007 :laugh:


----------



## pcrose

Hello Jenna I am chelsea and it is great to meet you and the more animals the better as long as you can take care of them of course.


----------



## Guest

Maybe if I send her *more *nude pictures of myself she'll come back...


----------



## pcrose

Lol I didn't realize that she hasn't been on and there was 12 damn pages.


----------



## Trigga

Bullsnake said:


> Maybe if I send her *more *nude pictures of myself she'll come back...


thatll do it


----------



## MONGO 

just shows that after a 12 page welcome thread this chick aint coming back


----------



## C0Rey

rockin what he hell is wrong with you!


----------



## Hemi

if all you guys stop acting like a bunch of hard ons 
maybe some chicks would stay around 
you scare them off so fast 
i mean only a paid porn star would want a 50 on 1


----------



## Trigga

am i the only one that DIDNT find this girl all that and a bag of chips


----------



## taylorhedrich

Trigga said:


> am i the only one that DIDNT find this girl all that and a bag of chips


No, but I think you and I are the only ones.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i cant even remember what she looks like.............. so whats that tell ya. i think it was either a mod or just another member making a multiple account to bring all the creepers and pervs out of the woodwork.

or it was really a girl who was e-raped by 50 fish keepers


----------



## lament configuration

dan here is a pic to refresh your memory


----------



## Geis

Devon Amazon said:


> Jenna, dont mean to be rude but if you have had problems with internet stalkers in the past do you think its a smart idea posting pics of yourself on a site visited by 95% males?


i realize this is a old thread but i couldnt agree better with Devon's comment.....


----------



## Snake_Eyes

taylorhedrich said:


> am i the only one that DIDNT find this girl all that and a bag of chips


No, but I think you and I are the only ones.:laugh:
[/quote]
I thought she was hot.


----------



## PinKragon

RockinTimbz said:


> how come noone bothers pink


I don't get bother by new chicks







in fact thats so sad tha she didn't come back, maybe in the future, probably she just forgot her password??


----------



## Puff

nismo driver said:


> wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


wow so now instead of just posting pictures of them like a perv you can actually communicate with one..
[/quote]

hahahhahahaha. awesome nismo

so jenna, you had a fish named molson? are you canadian?

welcome to the site.


----------



## MONGO 

PinKragon said:


> how come noone bothers pink


I don't get bother by new chicks







in fact thats so sad tha she didn't come back, maybe in the future, probably she just forgot her password??








[/quote]
What I meant was how come no dudes bother you Pink







and I doubt the reason she hasnt been back is because she forgot her password


----------



## moron

hof?


----------



## MONGO 

Mr_shortbus said:


> hof?


or just send it to all the new females that join


----------



## PinKragon

RockinTimbz said:


> how come noone bothers pink


I don't get bother by new chicks







in fact thats so sad tha she didn't come back, maybe in the future, probably she just forgot her password??








[/quote]
What I meant was how come no dudes bother you Pink







and I doubt the reason she hasnt been back is because she forgot her password








[/quote]

Oh sorry I missunderstood, ur statement


----------



## MONGO 

PinKragon said:


> how come noone bothers pink


I don't get bother by new chicks







in fact thats so sad tha she didn't come back, maybe in the future, probably she just forgot her password??








[/quote]
What I meant was how come no dudes bother you Pink







and I doubt the reason she hasnt been back is because she forgot her password








[/quote]

Oh sorry I missunderstood, ur statement








[/quote]
hmmmm maybe you like being 1 of 3 girls on this site


----------



## Dawgz

wow...u guys are insane...

anyway, welcome to the site.


----------



## furious piranha

this is a weird topic........hello new member girl


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

to all of you welcoming her you are a couple months late. after her e-raping by 50 fish keepers she has never return.

and lament that picture is not overly appealing to me.......... no wonder i forgot


----------



## KINGofKINGS

I know you guys all miss Jenna dearly- but lets not forget the facts here... she was a single hot young female on a piranha website.... and she didnt even own a piranha- merely a single goldfish... I doubt shes coming back....?


----------



## Dawgz

KINGofKINGS said:


> I know you guys all miss Jenna dearly- but lets not forget the facts here... she was a single hot young female on a piranha website.... and she didnt even own a piranha- merely a single goldfish... I doubt shes coming back....?


most of the dudes in this thread scared her away!


----------



## C0Rey

no, actually GG scared her away.


----------



## Jewelz

Wow, the leg humpers are out in full force !

You know, normally I'd close the thread - especially an old thread that was bumped for no apparent reason but this is such an outstanding example of the pre-pubescent behaviour that is so frequently exhibited by members on this forum I think I am leaving this one open.

You guys are truly something else. Forget about whether or not you've ever been on a date or had sex with a real girl. 
I am really starting to question whether some of you guys have ever SEEN a woman in real life.


----------



## C0Rey

ive seen some female p's. does that count?


----------



## Scrap5000

Remember guys:









And not for nuthin, but her first pic, and then her second, were hot. But she lost me on her last pic..seemed like she put on 30 pounds since her first 2 pics. No offense, Jenna, if you ever come back & read this. You just need to get yourself off the "College 30" path...


----------



## Geis

C0Rey said:


> ive seen some female p's. does that count?












in all seriousness she was a internet attention wh*re anyways. if she was already stalked once, why in god's name would you come onto a fish forum that didnt even involve the fish that you had and start posting pictures of yourself......

can we say, "Hey everybody! Look at meeeee!"


----------



## C0Rey

true.

who was it that totally fell for her PGD? or someone.. too lazy to look..


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Jewelz said:


> Wow, the leg humpers are out in full force !
> 
> You know, normally I'd close the thread - especially an old thread that was bumped for no apparent reason but this is such an outstanding example of the pre-pubescent behaviour that is so frequently exhibited by members on this forum I think I am leaving this one open.
> 
> You guys are truly something else. Forget about whether or not you've ever been on a date or had sex with a real girl.
> I am really starting to question whether some of you guys have ever SEEN a woman in real life.


do you ever think that maybe some of us are just "playing along" with the joke? I mean not all of us are that pathetic....


----------



## Scrap5000

Why are some people so quick to raid the party, kick over the DJ table and point a finger at everyone and say "bad!! bad!! bad!!"? Do these same people go their little nephew's b-day party and pop all the balloons with their cigarettes? Just can't stand to see other people having fun maybe...


----------



## Jewelz

KINGofKINGS said:


> Why are some people so quick to raid the party, kick over the DJ table and point a finger at everyone and say "bad!! bad!! bad!!"? Do these same people go their little nephew's b-day party and pop all the balloons with their cigarettes? Just can't stand to see other people having fun maybe...


The "party", my friend, is only getting started


----------



## C0Rey

reversed burn??


----------



## Geis

a little late but still funny.....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

C0Rey said:


> true.
> 
> who was it that totally fell for her PGD? or someone.. too lazy to look..


hey now!!!!!!!!!!!!

deffinatly NOT PGD. read my posts in this thread............ i just said her pics were forgetable lol how could it be me who wanted her lmao. i truly am offended that you think it was me







if anything i was against liking her unlike all the other guys in this thread thinking with the wrong head.


----------



## C0Rey

lol i just guessed dude...

/stalker


----------



## lament configuration

Jenna I sent you a PM.











nismo driver said:


> wow~!...we finally have a really hot chick in here...welcome!


wow so now instead of just posting pictures of them like a perv you can actually communicate with one..
[/quote]

this is one of the best posts in site history.


----------

